# Thoroughbred Gelding Conformation Crit



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

In my opinion, he could use a little more weight. He has a nice bottomline but needs more muscle/fat along the topline. His head is a good size but the length and thin-ness of his neck make it appear small. His forelimbs look good and clean but his rump needs more muscle. All this boy needs is some ground and undersaddle exercising and a few more groceries and he'll look like a champ. I love his color and kind eye. He looks like a sweet guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree with TheMadHatter- I thought he had a roached back but after reading what TheMadHatter said I think I agree with him just needing a more developed topline. love his coloring


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Agree with the others. He is a bit hatchet necked and the roughness of his couple could be a hunter's bump. I wish his hocks were a little lower.

Get some weight on him and then repost his picture. I bet he will look darn nice!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree with the pictures not being the best, but from what you have, your horse appears to be "camped under" in front which can greatly affect his balance. He's also a little sickle hocked. I see some nice muscling going on with his hindquarter, however it looks to be a little uneven. Something doesn't quite seem "right" about his back besides needing topline. This and the legs camping under may point to a need for a chiro to look at him to make sure there isn't an underlying issue. There are many things that can cause a horse to hold himself that way besides conformation, most of the very fixable with the right exercises and some chiro work.

I disagree with the others on his weight, though he's a touch ribby...he's not too ribby for a TB. I see no other bones sticking out besides the slight tickle of ribs. If he were a quarterhorse I would say to get a little weight on him. It also depends on his age, which you haven't specified. I like TBs who are older than 12 to be a little more weighty because as they get older it's harder for them to maintain weight. I think what this fellow needs is more muscling on his topline and through his middle. He seems to only have muscle at his ends and nothing in between.

He does look like someone stole a neck from another horse and slapped it on him but I think muscling of the neck would improve his looks as well....this can take years to develop correctly, however. I wouldn't try to mechanically fix his neck with contraptions, without the help of a very experienced trainer because you could easily make it worse.

I LOVE his head. He has a very kind and willing look about him. Pretty eyes and ears and a clean throatlatch.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks guys  He's 13. and the second picture is at a funny angle I think...and he's putting on weight nicely. He was about 150 lbs underweight when I got him (about 4 1/2 months ago). He's a very sweet boy


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Also, he has had chiropractic work! Which really worked wonders on him! After 6 years on the track he was pretty messed up...he's so much happier now. He used to pin his ears every time you asked him to trot. His back would get sore after every ride. He adjusted his legs and back and shoulders...it was really cool! Last month he came back and adjusted his head and neck.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds like you are definitely on the right track then, I was just saying what I saw, but remember, I am by no means and expert  I'm glad you have made an unhappy track horse into a happy and loved friend


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks! We are considering selling him, as he is a bit much for me...do you think he would make a nice hunter? I was going to sell him as a hunter or dressage prospect. However he has more of a cute little trot than an extending one...Anyone else have ideas on what he could excel in? Thanks!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

He may make a nice dressage prospect, and the dressage would do him a lot of good too, in my opinion. As for hunter, hard to tell from these pics. I am not sayijg he couldn't do it, I'm sure he could sail over jumps, it's as to how long his conformation will allow him to do it and stay free of issues that would be my question.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay thank you. He does love to jump. I've only done it a few times with him but I think he does great with no previous training. He knows where to put his legs and seems to enjoy it. That's just what I was worried about; if his conformation would let him do it.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

I stick to my previous statement and say that he is a little too skinny, but its great that you've bought him and you're putting weight on him. If you would like to see good weight gain results then I would suggest getting a supplement made by Nutrena called Empower Boost. Its awesome. It puts weight on them better than corn oil but it won't make them hot whatsoever. I love it.

To build up his rump I would suggest doing a lot of backing from the ground, but make sure you're feeding him to keep up with any exercise routine you put him on. I like his front end a lot, it just seems like he needs some muscle toning. He's a pretty boy all together though, just needs a program.  I'll bet he'll be a totally different horse in 6 months.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks!  I'll work on making him a little more muscular. And we are putting corn oil in his feed now, so I'll check out the Empower Boost!


----------

